# Does TS4K do Foxnow or Fox sports apps?



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am not home but just read the World Series is in 4k on one of these apps. I am assuming they are available thru Google play therefore will be on the TS4K. Does anyone know if I am right , wrong?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, they are on there. Its upconverted 4K. Fox does the 4K broadcasts in 1080p and upconverts it to 4K for the streaming and downconverts it to 720p for the OTA broadcasts.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, the apps are available, but 4k is not supported on Android TV devices.

Fox

Apple TV, Firetv, and Roku devices do support 4K.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Yes, they are on there. Its upconverted 4K. Fox does the 4K broadcasts in 1080p and upconverts it to 4K for the streaming and downconverts it to 720p for the OTA broadcasts.


I find the 4k broadcasts through the Fox Sports app to be amazing compared to the same Fox content on FiOS.


----------

